# Present idea for a 3 year old Halloween lover?



## GhoulieLover (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! 
My nephew is turning 3 in a week and he is really into Halloween (soooo excited!). I'm trying to figure out a prop style present to get him for his birthday. I bought a couple of Halloween books so far, but was hoping to get something more fun. (His mom gave him a plastic skull and a light up blue skull for Christmas.)
Does anyone have any ideas? I found a blow up skeleton doll online, but wasn't sure if he would be into this (he does love skeletons, but as a toddler is kind of tough to predict). 
Thank you for any suggestions you may have! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about Halloween-themed temporary tattoos? They're not props, of course, but most kids love them.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/part...y-tattoos/halloween-a1-551151+1237.fltr#close

A few years ago, i made a tombstone for my neighbor's granddaughter with a "Happy Halloween" inscription and a jack-o-lantern carving on it that she could put in her yard on Halloween. She was thrilled with it.


----------

